# [Music] Metal thread \m/



## MalusDB (Oct 29, 2011)

So I'm absolutely loving this band, and I was just wondering what all you guys think of them.

Also metal music appreciation thread, share your favourite bands, etc, but try and keep it specifically metal


----------



## cubernya (Oct 29, 2011)

I accidentally read Metal as Mental. :fp


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 29, 2011)

Mastodon sounds quite nice yes :tu 

I'm a huge fan of Killswitch Engage, and I also listen to Five Finger Death Punch and Lost Eden a lot as well. At worlds Henrik got me started on Volbeat now too 

Metal is quite nice for BLD cubing in my opinion, and sometimes also for speedcubing.


----------



## emolover (Oct 29, 2011)

Never heard of Mastodon, but I love children of bodom.

Would you consider post hardcore music a part o metal?


----------



## ottozing (Oct 29, 2011)

mastodon is ossim

lamb of god, children of bodom and messugah are my favourite metal bands


----------



## asportking (Oct 29, 2011)

I guess I'm more of a "hard rock" (not sure if that would be the correct term) fan than a true heavy metal fan. I mean, I like the usual: Avenged Sevenfold, the Big 4 (as in Metallica, Megadeth, Slayer, and Anthrax), Testament, and that sort of stuff. Although, I'm not a huge fan of the screamo bands, like Lamb of God. I don't really find it appealing to have the lyrics screamed unintelligibly into my ears.


----------



## Grzegorz (Oct 30, 2011)

I grew up listening electronic music, so that's the reason i dislike vocals in almost any song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUrIpf9Fyd4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmfzWpp0hMc


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Oct 30, 2011)

I like that me too 

I love jazz, classic opera and rock. I saw Metallica in 1984.


A band that made history is ELP

First experimentation moog
First drum synthesizer experience

super virtuoso band and my inspiration with the cube

Look this video in 1973 on the band ELP .....

The sound isn't good OLD VIDEO but.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJLYakYxa2k

------------------------------------------------------------

Rob Zombie music and rubik's cube 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zh5miheTXjQ

GG


----------



## MeshuggahX (Oct 30, 2011)

ottozing said:


> mastodon is ossim
> 
> lamb of god, children of bodom and messugah are my favourite metal bands


Yeah, Meshuggah are a good band. 

And must say that Mastodon are a very good band also. Haven't listened that much at their new album though.


----------



## teller (Oct 31, 2011)

Haven't tried Mastodon.

These days, I listen almost exclusively to Devin Townsend, former lead singer/songwriter for _Strapping Young Lad_. He is up there with Prince and Danny Elfman, IMO, but with metal DNA.






Devin Townsend rules all galaxies!


----------



## masteranders1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Me gusta Mastodon. I've been listening to The Black Dahlia Murder a ton recently. I'm also a fan of Slipknot, Korn, Killswitch Engage, and Slayer as well. Probably a ton of other ones I don't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## avgdi (Oct 31, 2011)

I've only listened to Mastadon's "Crack the Skye" album. I really liked it though.

Pretty much all I listen to is "metal" (the reason I put metal in paratheses is because I hate genre nazi's and I include all the sub genres of metal/hardcore under the metal category.) My favorite bands are Despised Icon, Chelsea Grin and I Declare War.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 31, 2011)

I really like to listen to Tool while cubing cause the songs don't have too much for words and are good tunes to listen to. The only reason i don't want the words is because i start to say them and get messed up solving


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 31, 2011)

MalusDB said:


> So I'm absolutely loving this band, and I was just wondering what all you guys think of them.
> 
> Also metal music appreciation thread, share your favourite bands, etc, but try and keep it specifically metal


 
Read title and started clapping. then thought about suggesting Strapping Young Lad/Devin Townsend when suddenly




teller said:


> Haven't tried Mastodon.
> 
> These days, I listen almost exclusively to Devin Townsend, former lead singer/songwriter for _Strapping Young Lad_. He is up there with Prince and Danny Elfman, IMO, but with metal DNA.
> 
> ...


 
Some other bands I find interesting, Cavalera conspiracy, Gojira,(tis old but, Megadeth), and Scars on Broadway.


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Jan 18, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> ...Equilibrium and Finntroll. Can't think of more right now.


 
I listened to those bands a lot 6-7 years ago. :tu You like Moonsorrow, Symphony X, Borknagar, Dark Tranquility, Opeth, Blind Guardian, etc?


----------



## Bapao (Jan 18, 2012)

Mainly metalcore. With Life in Mind, It Prevails, We Came as Romans and Saints never Surrender come to mind. Shai Hulud and HSB are also good. I usually listen to chiptune stuff when I need a break from metal though.

EDIT

Nearly forgot Parkway Drive. Best band ever IMO. Australia's finest!



Spoiler


----------



## (X) (Jan 18, 2012)

Kalmah, Insomnium, Be'lakor, Children of Bodom, Meshuggah, Behemoth, Wintersun


----------



## MalusDB (Jan 18, 2012)

(X) said:


> *Kalmah*, Insomnium, Be'lakor, Children of Bodom, Meshuggah, Behemoth, Wintersun


 Awesome band. Their earlier stuff was better, but thats not to say the new stuff is bad! I think that CoB get more hype than they deserve personally. Still good though.


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 18, 2012)

NECROPHAGIST


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 18, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> NECROPHAGIST


 
Amen to that! Necrophagist's riffs are among the most creative I've heard. Fermented Offal Discharge is a favourite. (Yeah, I know, tha song title is pretty silly )

I'm generally a fan of progressive/creative/weird metal, such as Meshuggah, Dillinger Escape Plan, Opeth and Blotted Science. 

Also, you guys have to look up Protest The Hero!


----------



## Skullush (Jan 18, 2012)

Gunnar said:


> Amen to that! Necrophagist's riffs are among the most creative I've heard. Fermented Offal Discharge is a favourite. (Yeah, I know, tha song title is pretty silly )
> 
> I'm generally a fan of progressive/creative/weird metal, such as Meshuggah, Dillinger Escape Plan, Opeth and Blotted Science.
> 
> Also, you guys have to look up Protest The Hero!


 
I love Protest The Hero.
Also I listen to Between The Buried And Me, Opeth, The Human Abstract, Abigail Williams, Deadlock, and Suffocation to name a few.

And of course. Behold... The Arctopus


----------



## Bapao (Jan 18, 2012)

Kinda slow, but awesome:


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 18, 2012)

Asian bands you may not have heard of:

Die From Sorrow






Blood Stain Child


----------



## LNZ (Jan 19, 2012)

If you live in Australia, the ABC (our national TV and radio broadcaster) does have a radio station called Triple J. Every Tuesday night at 10PM (EDST), they have a program that runs for three hours playing all kinds of heavy metal music called "The Racket". 

Triple J can be streamed on the internet from the ABC website (www.abc.net.au) if you live outside Australia. Go to the Triple J section and then to "The Racket" page.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 19, 2012)

Metal eh? 
How about August Burns Red, Texus in July, Comeback Kid, Haste the Day, The Ghost Inside, Onward to Olympas, War of Ages (Could have been killed at this show).


----------



## Bapao (Jan 19, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Metal eh?
> How about *August Burns Red*, Texus in July, Comeback Kid, *Haste the Day*, The Ghost Inside, Onward to Olympas, *War of Ages* (Could have been killed at this show).


 
+1


----------



## MeshuggahX (Jan 19, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Metal eh?
> How about August Burns Red, Texus in July, Comeback Kid, Haste the Day, The Ghost Inside, Onward to Olympas, War of Ages (Could have been killed at this show).


I like August Burns Red and Texas in July, haven't heard the other bands.

Does anyone listen to This or The Apocalypse, As Blood Runs Black, Periphery, Deez Nuts or Alexisonfire?


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 19, 2012)

Bapao said:


> +1


 
During this show, the lead vocalist fell on me  He's a nice guy.



MeshuggahX said:


> I like August Burns Red and Texas in July, haven't heard the other bands.
> 
> Does anyone listen to This or The Apocalypse, As Blood Runs Black, Periphery, Deez Nuts or *Alexisonfire*?


 
Yup.


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 19, 2012)

Another great swedish band is Cult of Luna. Don't really know what to call it. Post-Metal?


----------



## Bapao (Jan 19, 2012)

MeshuggahX said:


> I like August Burns Red and Texas in July, haven't heard the other bands.
> 
> Does anyone listen to This or The Apocalypse, As Blood Runs Black, Periphery, Deez Nuts or Alexisonfire?


----------



## Owen (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm not crazy about metal. The main emotion it's supposed to provoke is aggression or to "get ya pumped", and I'm a very calm person. I prefer folk or alternative rock.


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 19, 2012)

Who are you to dictate what the music is "supposed" to "provoke"?


----------



## asportking (Jan 19, 2012)

Metal definitely doesn't "provoke aggression" for me. I fall asleep listening to metal; it's quite calming.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 19, 2012)

Owen said:


> I'm not crazy about metal. The main emotion it's supposed to provoke is aggression or to "get ya pumped", and I'm a very calm person. I prefer folk or alternative rock.


 
Lol, whatta noob. JKJk. As I do really like metal, my first and third favorite genres are Alternative Rock and Indie Rock, second being metal. I personally fall asleep to metal many nights, and it calms me down.


----------



## Escher (Jan 20, 2012)

'sall about Black Sabbath and Led Zeppelin, **** the haters.


----------



## Owen (Jan 20, 2012)

a small kitten said:


> Who are you to dictate what the music is "supposed" to "provoke"?


 
What emotion does it conjure in you?

Don't get me wrong, I have nothing against it, I don't think it's bad at all, but I can't see any other way of listening to it.

I was not trying to make some controversial statement, but rather share what I see in music.


----------



## musicninja17 (Jan 20, 2012)

Protest the hero would be better if they didn't play in the same key for _everything_. Idk. Found it a tad bland.





I don't want to get into a genre debate, but here's this
Metal Carl Likes:
Dir en Grey
Periphery
All That Remains
Animals as Leaders (is ok...CAFO is EPIC though)
Deluhi
The Faceless
Fall of Troy
Nile 
Rammstein 
Septic Flesh
Marilyn Manson
Versailles
X Japan

I don't want to start a flame war, and I respect your guys' opinions, but I have strong feelings of dislike to the whole hardcore scene. the new stuff. Tried out a crapton of new bands. Don't like. 

August burns red. Asking alexandria. Job for a cowboy. Suicide Silence. Bring me the horizon. 
It's either a crappy blend of electronic/metal that sounds really bad with cliche'd breakdowns or weak screaming vocals with no emotion behind them//crappy production quality.
The main deal breaker for me is the vocalist.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 20, 2012)

Hell yeah, Led Zeppelin for life!  Honestly, if that band didn't exist, I might not have been born. xD


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 20, 2012)

Alestorm is pirate themed. And Scottish.


----------



## Rpotts (Jan 20, 2012)

simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finntroll said:


> Finntroll's lyrics are in Swedish, one of Finland's two national languages, because they say "Swedish just sounds damn trollish"



I remember that quote being hilarious when I first heard them years ago. I don't listen to them much anymore.


----------



## Chrisandstuff (Jan 20, 2012)

Tallica, Iron Maiden, Megadeth, Anthrax, Slayer, Black Testament, All That Remains, Five Finger Death Punch, Disturbed, Diecast, ACDC, Airbourne, Bullet for my Valentine, System of a Down, Mudvayne, 3 inches of blood, and Black Sabbith. Just to name a few of my favorites im a huge metal fan. I love the old heavy metal the most but the new Metelcore Is amazing also. Psychostick as another one of my favorite bands a heavy sound with senseless hilarious vocals just awesome overall.


----------



## AgentKuo (Jan 21, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> I've really been enjoying viking metal bands like Alestorm and Fintroll lately. Anyone else?


I like some of Alestorm's stuff. They're pretty good. I'm checking out Fintroll now. 

Anyone like Powerwolf, Rhapsody of Fire or Derdian? Or just power metal in general? 

How about Sirenia, Delain, Elysion, Hammerfall, Sinphonia...symphonic metal...

anyone?


----------



## MeshuggahX (Jan 21, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> I've really been enjoying viking metal bands like Alestorm and Fintroll lately. Anyone else?


Yeah, Finntroll are good. Ursvamp and Nattfödd are good songs.


----------



## Sahid Velji (Mar 5, 2012)

Bump.


MeshuggahX said:


> Yeah, Finntroll are good. Ursvamp and Nattfödd are good songs.


Thanks! I just listened to those songs right now, even though I can't understand anything, I still find the songs beautiful, if only Urvswamp was a bit longer.
I have just "rediscovered" Disturbed, I used to listen to them a few years ago but I just recently started listening again. I almost forgot about this band during those years. 
Asylum
Indestructible
The Animal
Another way to die
Stricken

Those are the main songs I listen to right now, anyone other Disturbed fans out there?


----------



## Kingsman08 (Mar 5, 2012)

I love metal. Period. Ill give any band a try. I mainly listen to metalcore and my favorite bands ATM are For Today(seeing them the 23rd of thid month), Of Mice and Men(saw them in december) Miss May I, and a newer, less known band called Wolves at the Gate. Also, im going to Warped tour this year. SO STOKED. im going to the one in Ventura, CA so if any of you are going, shoot me a PM and we could try and meet up and maybe cube whilst headbanging!! Keep Rocking <3


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Mar 5, 2012)

i like almost all types of music from godsmack, hinder, soad to taylor swift,kenny chesney, toby keith and even classical things like pachelbel and mozart


----------



## LNZ (Mar 5, 2012)

An update on the radio show "The Racket". As on 28/02/2012, the show has a new full time host. It is still on at 10PM every Tuesday night on Triple J here in Australia.


----------



## Zaterlord (Jun 10, 2012)

I mainly listen to bands like Avenged Sevenfold,Metallica,slayer and Helloween. But I also listens to We butter the bread with butter and Slipknot.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jun 10, 2012)

-The Ghost Inside
-War of Ages
-For Today
-August Burns Red
-Texas in July
-Comeback Kid
-Cancer Bats
-Haste the Day


----------



## Dene (Jun 11, 2012)

I have recently fallen in love with this song: Time Like Vines by She Said Destroy. (NOTE: Death metal)

I hate that noise at the start (stupid metal bands thinking crap like that is "cool"), but once it breaks down the rest is 100% good. What a gem of a band to come across they were.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jun 11, 2012)

I feel like I've posted in this thread before, but I can't find my post. Anyway, I found a CD from a few years ago, that I got from a friend who went to Mayhem Fest. The first two songs are from a VERY anti-establishment kinda band called Otep. I don't remember off the top of my head if they were local or not, but I don't think so.




I thought (and still think) they were really good.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Aug 17, 2013)

bump-aty bump bump! bump-aty bump bump! bumping this thread so old. 

i LOVE metal. i like extream metal most (thrash, death metal, black metal, ext), but i dont dislike any types. my favourite metal bands are Night Wish, Moon Sorrow, and Arch Enemy. 
I actually prefer bands with female fronts, especially for melodic death metal. something about it just seems soooo... right.


----------



## Dene (Aug 18, 2013)

I also love bands with the female touch. I think it works best with a dominant male and a female that comes in from time to time. 

My favourite song at the moment, thanks to Phil Yu whom I met at WCs, is now some Chinese melodic death metal:


----------



## Ross The Boss (Aug 18, 2013)

wow that was awesome! i saw a documentary called "Global Metal" a while ago and it had some Chinese metal in it, but me being me, i forgot about it until you posted that video.


----------



## Exsufflicate (Aug 18, 2013)

Missed an opportunity to see Chthonic live a few days ago in Hong Kong. Been a fan of theirs for a good many years now so I'm a tad disappointed.
You guys might be interested in this band.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ok so I like Linkin Park's songs a lot, the music that their songs have at the start is amazing, what are some similar songs/bands? I've listened to a bit of Papa Roach and Evanescence as well


----------



## Ross The Boss (Aug 19, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Ok so *I like Linkin Park's songs a lot*, the music that their songs have at the start is amazing, what are some similar songs/bands? I've listened to a bit of Papa Roach and Evanescence as well



i dont reallly listen to any of the bands you listed very often, but i know some songs from papa roach and i think that the song "Hell Yeah" from rev theory is somewhat simmaler to papa roach's style. 
if im not mistaken, linkin park does rap rock? well if you like that, i'de recommend the band hollywood undead. they are one of my favourite bands ever. they do serious songs, party songs, and sometimes depressing songs. a good introduction to the band would be the song "Undead/out the way ", and what HU fan wouldnt recommend "City"? these two songs are from the album swan songs, but their next two albums (excluding desperate measures cuz that sucked) have a different chorus man.

6.5/10stars Rev tehory "Hell Yeah!" - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LuSP4QaXiQ 
8.25/10stars Hollywood Undead "Undead" - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epr8l3-zUcU
11.8623/10stars Hollywood Undead "City" - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQZX0ams8dc

while getting the links for those songs, i noticed an oficial remix of a HU song and a LP song. tis pretty sick - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7j1wPcopdEw


----------



## Ross The Boss (Aug 28, 2013)

the dictionary defines metal as hav8ng dead rotting corpses clogging your drains.


----------



## Awesoham (Feb 8, 2014)

*Any metalheads here?*

I'm one! I'm into progressive, neoclassical and general melodic stuff. I'm a huge fan of Ne Obliviscaris, Fleshgod Apocalypse and Amon Amarth at the moment.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 8, 2014)

Nu metal ftw


----------



## Dene (Feb 8, 2014)

Ya, but there are other threads already for this.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah, threads that are years old.

I'm definitely a metalhead. Right now I'm really into Opeth, Immortal, Emperor, Porcupine Tree (not really metal but definitely my favorite band), and other stuff like The Devil Wears Prada, As I Lay Dying, Avenged Sevenfold, Bullet For My Valentine, Slipknot, and basically anything good, regardless of whether or not it's metal.


----------



## xlmmaarten (Feb 17, 2014)

I love metal 
Bullet From My Valentine, Gojira, Children of Bodom, Faithfull Darkness, Sabaton but also Anti-Flag and stuff like that 
I listen to nearly all genres of music btw xD


----------



## Ross The Boss (Feb 22, 2014)

finally a new up and coming tech-death band that is actually making original music instead of just jumping on the technical bandwagon. unfortunately tech death has seemingly degenerated into an overly generic genre over saturated with boring, repetitive riffs raped by random high pitched guitar sweeps. i expect big things from this band.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 8, 2014)

Ross The Boss said:


> ~snip~
> 
> finally a new up and coming tech-death band that is actually making original music instead of just jumping on the technical bandwagon. unfortunately tech death has seemingly degenerated into an overly generic genre over saturated with boring, repetitive riffs raped by random high pitched guitar sweeps. i expect big things from this band.



Wow, this sounds amazing. Kinda reminds me of stuff like Beneath The Massacre and Brain Drill. Except better.


----------

